#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-07-22
<ducuchu> hola!
<ducuchu> alguien d la comunidad d honduras?
<ducuchu> :)
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-07-23
<Pab> Tengo una duda y queria ver si me la podan aclarar con respecto a respaldos en linux
<Pab> Es la siguiente: digamos que tendo una PC(S.O. Ubuntu o Windows) con dos discos duros,c y d, en D tengo dos carpetas 1 y 2, cada una con 5 archivos
<Pab> lo que quiero hacer en un espejo de esas carpetas a una maquina con SO Ubuntu Server o Kubuntu
<Pab> osea con SO en Linux
<Pab> donde en el server en el disco duro haya una copia identica de esa carpetas y sus archivos y que cada vez que guarde archivos nueva en esa carpeta se respalden al servidor
<Pab> Y la pregunta es: Que ocupa para montar esto
<Pab> el respaldo o espeso seria cada 15 dias o cada mes
